# Bottomless pf for Cherub



## rk164 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi there,

I am planning to get a bottomless pf for my Cherub. On reading through the various posts, the Happy Donkey one seems to be a good choice, but the gasket may need changing.

I'm hoping not to change the gasket at the moment so would be interested to hear if the Happy Donkey (or other bottomless pf) will fit the standard gasket. I'm unsure of what size gasket mine has from the factory but it's 3 months old.

Thanks in advance

rk164


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a spare one I was using with my Fracino Classic, it's a little used but doesn't affect the performance.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I believe it is a 8 mm gasket as supplied. When I changed mine I put a. 8.5 mm in. Much better in my opinion , gives a better seal

Be warned, Fracino bottomless PF will not fit a VST basket


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Standard E61 group seal, probably 8.0mm (or 8.5mm for an old machine), will fit all Fracino machines.

(On a commercial machine the group seal will last 10-12 months, when the rubber then becomes hard, get scratched and leaks.)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Bottomless PF fits my IMS basket but haven't tried the VST


----------

